# initialisation des cd-rw !!!



## macinside (1 Septembre 2001)

c'est quoi la marque des cd-rw ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2001)

Le pb c'est que mes cd-rw sont des verbatim alors je pense qu'ils ne sont pour rien ds le pb ...!!!


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2001)

je verrait bien un défaut du graveur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2001)

Depuis l'achat de mon iMac 500 la semaine dernière il m'est impossible d'initialiser mes cd-rw vierges !!!
En fait le système reconnait mes cd-rw mais pas leur taille ( 2,2 Go pour initialiser !!!!)
J'ai pourtant mis à jour toast titanium en 5.0.2 ; g tjs un pb avec le cd-rw. 
Il m'indique le message d'erreur suivant : 
"Le graveur a détecté une erreur : 
Sense Key = Illegal request 
Sense code = 0x64 
ILLEGAL MODE FOR THIS TRACK" 
puis 
"Impossible de déterminer l'espace libre sur le Cd". 
Je pense maintenant qu'il y a un pb avec le graveur interne de l'iMac... 

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------

